# Sterilizing utensils and lotion bottles



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Oct 27, 2011)

What is the best way to sterilize your utensils and lotion bottles before adding product in it? 

-dishwashing?
-boiling water? wont it melt the plastic bottles??
-water & bleach? has anyone tried this method?


----------



## carebear (Oct 27, 2011)

Utensils and equipment and surfaces need to be clean (free of debris, residue, etc.) before you can "sterilize"** them.  Wash however you like, dry, then rinse with a bleach solution.

You should not put lotion in used bottles, and you shouldn't need to clean them.  Adding water will simply provide growth opportunities for microbes.

** as Irena states below, you cannot actually sterilize things at home.


----------



## crafty86 (Oct 27, 2011)

I spray rubbing alcohol in them and wipe them with a paper towel...should I not be doing this?


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Oct 27, 2011)

I will ONLY be using NEW bottles for my lotions. I just wanted to know how i would sterilize them before using them. I will wash them then use a bleach solution.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 27, 2011)

In a home environment, the best that you can do is sanitize, unless you have a sterilizer.


----------



## carebear (Oct 27, 2011)

HomemadeBathGoodies said:
			
		

> I will ONLY be using NEW bottles for my lotions. I just wanted to know how i would sterilize them before using them. I will wash them then use a bleach solution.



do not wash your bottles - that will just cause you MORE problems, even if you use a bleach solution.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Oct 27, 2011)

so wat exactly am i suppose to do. they are new bottles. now I am soo confused....


----------



## carebear (Oct 28, 2011)

Clean your surfaces, utensils, equipment with bleach solution.
Don't clean your containers or lids - stored properly (in a package that keeps out dust and mice) they are clean.


----------



## sandman_max (Oct 29, 2011)

There's no way to reuse containers?  Even for my own use only and with preservative in it?  Seems kind of odd.  I reuse jelly jars all the time and haven't died yet.  I just run them thru the dishwasher.  Is there a difference?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2011)

sandman_max said:
			
		

> There's no way to reuse containers?  Even for my own use only and with preservative in it?  Seems kind of odd.  I reuse jelly jars all the time and haven't died yet.  I just run them thru the dishwasher.  Is there a difference?



If you are reusing them that's fine. Sanitize them with a sanitizing solution.

If you are using new bottles then you don't do anything to them first - just add product (as long as they've been kept clean).


----------

